# Comparing martial arts



## Drakeh (Nov 6, 2013)

One of my friends just moved to different city where he found a few martial arts schools.
There are 4 dojos in his living area: American kenpo, Kyokushin, Shotokan and Wado ryu. There is a problem - all classes are at same time. My friend can't decide which one to choose. So he asked me to  come here to ask help. Could someone compare these arts (techniques itself, not tournament rules or something like that). Could someone post concepts,ideas....... Information which you think could be helpful to him. What he is interested the most are kicking techniques.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 6, 2013)

Drakeh said:


> One of my friends just moved to different city where he found a few martial arts schools.
> There are 4 dojos in his living area: American kenpo, Kyokushin, Shotokan and Wado ryu. There is a problem - all classes are at same time. My friend can't decide which one to choose. So he asked me to  come here to ask help. Could someone compare these arts (techniques itself, not tournament rules or something like that). Could someone post concepts,ideas....... Information which you think could be helpful to him. What he is interested the most are kicking techniques.


He would be better served to attend a class at each one and see what fits.  Its hard for us to make a suggestion on a style and he gets there and the teacher is a jerk or something like that.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 6, 2013)

Just as a very, very generic comparison:

Shotokan Karate has quite a bit in common with the other two Karate systems you mentioned.  It's primarily a hard, striking style that puts a strong emphasis on bodily mechanics, and places a premium on repetition and conditioning as well.  It's the most commonly practiced Karate system at this time.  

Wado Ryu Karate was Shihan Hironori Ohtsuka's creation, where he essentially took a good bit of the Shintoyoshin-ryu Ju Jutsu that he had already mastered, and combined it with parts of the Shotokan Karate he learned under Funakoshi Sensei.  Thus, you'll see more "soft" techniques in the typical Wado Ryu school.  

Kyokushin Kai is a hard striking system, but they place a very heavy emphasis on full contact, no pads.  

In the end, though, it still comes down to your friend's preferences, and what he may like, or dislike, about each particular school.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2013)

Which variant of American kenpo are we talkin' about?


----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> He would be better served to attend a class at each one and see what fits.  Its hard for us to make a suggestion on a style and he gets there and the teacher is a jerk or something like that.



Second that.


----------



## CK1980 (Nov 8, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> He would be better served to attend a class at each one and see what fits. Its hard for us to make a suggestion on a style and he gets there and the teacher is a jerk or something like that.



This is probably the best advise you could hope for your friend...

Also, if your friend sets up for face-to-face time with the instructors from each of the schools, he will have the opportunity to ask questions that pertain to his particular goals.  If the instructor is more concerned with quality instruction than with getting a check every month, they will be honest about whether or not they can meet the goals of your friend.

I would also offer this...  There is no one art that is "better" or "the best" when compared to another.  Every art I have ever studied has had its good and bad.  And, just because I feel something is good or better in this art versus another art, doesn't mean it will be the same for your friend.  My first instructor gave me some solid advise when I moved cross country and was looking for a school...  He said "...all martial arts are practical in their own way.  It doesn't matter where you train, just that you continue to train and learn."


----------

